# 06nov07



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess good :takephoto but no report


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, when we eating ??

Scott


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

theres a couple of pretty huge ones in there, good job


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Need Details...nice mess of flatties


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey rob nice job 

miles gave me a tip to go along with that pic!!!!

(spot)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Catch!!!


----------

